# 2003 Jetta Wagon TDI oil change info needed



## elizabella 42 (Apr 18, 2011)

:wave:...what oil is recommended, and how do I change it? thank you!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

elizabella 42 said:


> :wave:...what oil is recommended, and how do I change it? thank you!


If you go by the book... an oil that meets VW505.00

A lot of people use Shell Rotella T6 and Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck

How to?
you can lay on your back or do everything from a hood.

Tools?

74-76mm x 14 flute oil filter wrench
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm









3/8" Torque wrench

you can extract the oil from the oil dipstick using a Pela oil extractor or similar. or

get a set of Rhino Ramps, then using a T-25 torx driver, remove all the belly pan screws... to access the oil drain plug. I can't remember the socket size (I want to say 17mm, but can't remember, since on my old TDI, I extracted the oil)....remove the drain plug.

Up top... remove the cap of the oil filter, remove the filter & o-rings. (you can make a huge mess)

oil filter goes "dam side down....the solid walled portion of the oil filter support cage), replace both o-rings.

Good idea to remove the residual oil using a turkey baster or oil extractor.

Tighten oil cap to 25.5 Nm (it says it on the cap) using Torque wrench to verify.

the rest... is self explanatory


----------



## elizabella 42 (Apr 18, 2011)

*skid plate in way...*

Forgot to mention...I have a skid plate ...is there a hole to access??? thx!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I suggest sucking the oil through the disptick


----------



## elizabella 42 (Apr 18, 2011)

:banghead:that is:banghead: just plain :banghead:silly...i mean:banghead:you are:banghead:just:bangheadlain:banghead:silly


----------



## elizabella 42 (Apr 18, 2011)

*sucking through the dipstick....*

please are you sure...is that the only way???? how exactly does one suck through the dipstick??? thanks muchly!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

elizabella 42 said:


> please are you sure...is that the only way???? how exactly does one suck through the dipstick??? thanks muchly!


I had a metal skidplate on my old TDI.... after a few oil changes, I got an oil extractor from a boating store (west marine).

Also, popular is:

*http://pelaproducts.com/*


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

PM sent.


----------

